
Germany had so much renewable energy it had to pay people to use electricity - po
http://qz.com/680661/germany-had-so-much-renewable-energy-on-sunday-that-it-had-to-pay-people-to-use-electricity/
======
dredmorbius
Price dips (or spikes) such as this are better understood as forecast
failures: inability to accurately predict available renewables supply relative
to demand, and/or not being able to cut back thermal (fossil) generation
rapidly enough (coal and nuclear plants respond slowly).

The headlines are impressive, but these really aren't the events you want to
watch, but rather the long-term average renewables contribution and _absence_
of either negative or very high price anomolies.

